# Vintage Air Compressor



## jk_m (5 mo ago)

Looking for information on this old compressor. Bought it 15 years ago, and it was real old then. Use it primarily for filing tires. Thought about selling it, as it takes up so much space. It’s built like a thank. No idea of the year or what it’s worth. Thought about selling for scrap, but almost looks like it belongs in a museum! Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

SteamPunk! I love that riveted tank.


----------

